# wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?



## donfellone (11. Oktober 2009)

hallo forum,

ich bin nahezu komplett einsteiger in sachen angeln und habe gelesen dass man mit spinner sehr gut angeln kann. ich lebe direkt am main viereck in der nähe von würzburg und bin im besitz eines jugendfischereischeins. ich angle also am main und würde gerne mal mit spinner angeln. doch wie geht das ? mit oder ohne blei ? falls mit wieviel ?? durchs wasser ziehen ?? wie schnell ? bitte um hilfe

liebe grüße

donfellone


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

Einfach einen Wirbel mit Karabiner an die Hauptschnur hängen, den Spinner einhaken, einwerfen und so schnell einholen, dass sich das Spinnerblatt dreht. Bei Hechtgefahr wird ein Stahlvorfach vorgeschaltet.

Was hast du denn für Angelruten, Rollen und Schnüre zur Verfügung und auf was willst du angeln? Wir können dir vielleicht bei der Geräteauswahl helfen.

Feinheiten besprichst du besser mit erfahrenen Anglern vor Ort.


----------



## anglermeister17 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

Oh je, du Ärmster, du musst wohl Angeln "von der Pike auf" lernen. So wie du das schilderst, hast du ja nicht den geringsten Hauch einer Ahnung. Am besten, du besorgst dir ein Buch, schaust ein Video an ( gibt ja genügend "Stoff" dazu im internet )- oder noch besser- du gehst mit einem ortskundigen erfahrenen Angler mit, der dir wohl bestens erklären kann. und vor allem: Wenn du nur den JUFI- Schein hast, musst du das wohl oder übel sowieso, weil du nur unter beaufsichtung fischen darfst. Und wenn deine Aufsichtsperson dir das simple Angeln mit Spinner nicht erklären kann, dann tust du mir sehr leid, was jetzt schon fast der Fall ist...


----------



## theundertaker (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

Huhu "Einsteiger" ;-)

Du solltest dir eventuell tatsächlich Videos ansehen (beispielsweise auf - darf man das sagen? - Youtube.de)...ein Buch wäre für die wichtigsten Angelarten wohl nicht schlecht...

Mit nem Spinner kannst du wirklich nichts falsch machen...kleine Spinner sind gut auf Barsch...tatsächlich könnten aber auch größere Hechte beißen...ein dünnes Stahlvorfach wäre wohl nicht ganz übel....dann einfach den Spinner einhängen und nicht ganz schnell einkurbeln...aber auch nicht zu langsam an der Kurbel drehen...am besten lernst du die Geschwindigkeit einzuschätzen, indem du es in klarem Wasser vor den Füßen ein wenig ausprobierst bis du die richtige Schnelligkeit rausbekommen hast...

Danach den Spinner einfach auswerfen und einholen...die Fische hängen meist von selbst, jedoch kann ein feiner kurzer Ruck nicht schaden...aber bloß nicht zu doll, sonst schlitzt dir ein Barsch aufgrund seiner Beschaffenheit des Maules direkt aus...
Du solltest eventuell den Spinner entlang des Ufers auswerfen und am Ufer entlang einholen...natürlich nur, wenns machbar ist...

Falls du noch Fragen hast, kannste dich auch melden oder postest hier offen, da es bessere Angler als mich gibt XD

Viel Glück bei den ersten Versuchen und schreib doch mal, ob es gut geklappt hat.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## donfellone (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

Ich bin begeistert über die vielen Antworten  Ich erkundige mich im Moment tatsächlich in der Verwandschaft nach einem Angler bei dem ich mitangeln kann. Werde mich bei weiteren Fragen melden


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Oh je, du Ärmster, du musst wohl Angeln "von der Pike auf" lernen. So wie du das schilderst, hast du ja nicht den geringsten Hauch einer Ahnung. Am besten, du besorgst dir ein Buch, schaust ein Video an ( gibt ja genügend "Stoff" dazu im internet )- oder noch besser- du gehst mit einem ortskundigen erfahrenen Angler mit, der dir wohl bestens erklären kann. und vor allem: Wenn du nur den JUFI- Schein hast, musst du das wohl oder übel sowieso, weil du nur unter beaufsichtung fischen darfst. Und wenn deine Aufsichtsperson dir das simple Angeln mit Spinner nicht erklären kann, dann tust du mir sehr leid, was jetzt schon fast der Fall ist...


 

Was soll denn das jetzt?
Soll sich der Jungangler dafür entschuldigen, dass er Anfänger ist?
Habe selten ein herablassenderes Posting gelesen. 
Tja, ich weiß schon, warum ich um manche Menschen einen weiten Bogen mache.

Leute gibts, die gibts gar nicht...
|kopfkrat


----------



## Kotzi (1. November 2009)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

also ich verstehe sein posting ganz anders nämlich ehrlich und nicht ironisch oder böswillig, vielleicht interpretierst du da zu viel rein


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2009)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

Das wichtigste:
Ein Spinner, der fangen soll, muss sich drehen...

Auch preiswerte Spinner kann man "leicht drehend" kriegen, indem man das Spinnerblatt, da wo es an der Achse am "Reiter" eingehängt ist, ganz leicht nach oben biegt. Damit kann das Wasser leichter unters Spinnerblatt kommen und somit läuft dieser auch leichter an. Allerdings ist es oft nötig bei preiswerten Spinner die dann auch oft billigen Haken/Sprengringe auszutauschen...

Wie schwer ein Spinner sein sollte, kommt zum einen aufs Gewässer und die beangelte Fischart an (Fluss oder See, Zander oder Barsch grundnah, Hecht oder Waller Mittelwasser oder Oberfläche). Zum anderen aufs verwendete Gerät (je dicker die Schnur, desto schwerer der Spinner, um noch vernünftige Wurfweiten erzielen zu können).

Es gibt zur Beschwerung der Spinner Vorschaltbleie verschiedener Firmen, die man gut benutzen kann. Auf Grund des einfachen (Wechsel)Systemes benutze ich gerne die von Jenzi..

Angelt man quer zur Strömung bzw. gegen die Strömung braucht man relativ schwere Spinner, damit der nicht nur an der Oberfläche entlangschlittert. 

Angelt man mit der Strömung (häufig wesentlich erfolgreicher, da die Fische mit dem Kopf gegen die Strömung stehen und so den Köder früher "ankommen" sehen), kann man entsprechend leichtere verwenden. 

Beim Angeln quer oder gegen die Strömung lasse ich den Spinner auf die gewünschte Fangtiefe absinken um ihn dann mit einem kurzen und leichten Anhieb ins rotieren zu bringen. Danach halte ich ihn mit hochgehaltener Rute "auf Spannung" und kurbele nur so viel, dass der Spinner gerade nicht aufhört sich zu drehen. 

Diese Methode ist da angebracht, wo Kanten oder Rinnen mit der Strömung verlaufen, die man so gut "absuchen" kann. 

Fische ich mit der Strömung, um Fische zu suchen und zu finden, lasse ich den Spinner auf Fangtiefe absinken, er bekommt zum "andrehen" wie zuvor den kurzen Anhieb, danach wird mit er entweder mit erhobener Rute oder mit "flacher" Rute, aber im 90 - Grad - Winkel zur Schnur gerade etwas schneller als die Strömung eingeholt, so dass das Blatt sich noch dreht.

Angelt man nicht direkt auf Grund, kann es durchaus sinnvoll sein, den Spinner immer wieder mal kurz durchsacken zu lassen (Spinstop), um ihn danach wieder wie zuvor einzuholen. 

Ebenso kann es sinnvoll sein, den Spinner während des einholens einfach mal kurz zu beschleunigen.

Fängig ist aber der Spinner auch beim sturen einholen, solange sich das Spinerblatt dreht.

Da man stets direkten Kontakt zum Köder hat, da beim spinnen immer die gesamte Montage durch das einholen "unter Zug" steht, braucht man auch keine geflochtene Schnur (kann sie natürlich aber dennoch verwenden...).

Bisse kommen oft sehr hart, vor allem beim spinnen quer oder gegen die Strömung, da alles wie gesagt komplett unter Zug steht.

Beim spinnen mit der Strömung ist die Bisserkennung etwas schwieriger. Zum einen können auch harte Bisse wie zuvor beschrieben kommen. Das ist zumeist dann der Fall, wenn der Fisch beisst, wenn der Köder direkt auf seinen Standplatz zukam.

Schwimmt der Fisch von einem etwas abeitigeren Platz auf den Köder zu und packt ihn von hinten, kann es auch sein, dass man nur einen verstärkten Zug merkt, dann unbedingt sofort und stark anschlagen!

Spinner sind auf jeden Fall auf Grund ihrer seit zig Jahrezehnten bewiesenen Fängigkeit, auf Grund der relativ einfachen Führung sowie des relativ günstigen Preises ein idealer Kunstköder für Einsteiger ins Spinnfischen - man sollte da relativ schnell Erfolge erzielen..


----------



## TheEsoxhunter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

hallo bin neu hier und wollt mal fragen wie man hier ein neues thema öffnet und ja ich weis Das DAS HIER NICHT REINGEHÖRT ABER ES WÄHRE NETT WENN IHR MIR HELFEN KÖNNTET 
mfg
TheEsoxhunter


----------



## Breamhunter (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*



TheEsoxhunter schrieb:


> hallo bin neu hier und wollt mal fragen wie man hier ein neues thema öffnet und ja ich weis Das DAS HIER NICHT REINGEHÖRT ABER ES WÄHRE NETT WENN IHR MIR HELFEN KÖNNTET
> mfg
> TheEsoxhunter



Suchst Dir ein Unterforum aus, und dann steht oben links "Neues Thema" #h


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

Zitat von *anglermeister17* 

 
_Oh je, du Ärmster, du musst wohl Angeln "von der Pike auf" lernen. So wie du das schilderst, hast du ja nicht den geringsten Hauch einer Ahnung.  Am besten, du besorgst dir ein Buch, schaust ein Video an ( gibt ja  genügend "Stoff" dazu im internet )- oder noch besser- du gehst mit  einem ortskundigen erfahrenen Angler mit, der dir wohl bestens erklären  kann. und vor allem: Wenn du nur den JUFI- Schein hast, musst du das  wohl oder übel sowieso, weil du nur unter beaufsichtung fischen darfst.  Und wenn deine Aufsichtsperson dir das simple Angeln mit Spinner nicht erklären kann, dann tust du mir sehr leid, was jetzt schon fast der Fall ist..._




Kohlmeise schrieb:


> Was soll denn das jetzt?
> Soll sich der Jungangler dafür entschuldigen, dass er Anfänger ist?
> Habe selten ein herablassenderes Posting gelesen.
> Tja, ich weiß schon, warum ich um manche Menschen einen weiten Bogen mache.
> ...




Ich empfinde das genauso, auch mit springt beim Lesen dieser
Antwort Arroganz und überheblichkeit an!
Falls es wirklich nicht so gemeint ist, möge sich der Autor doch dazu bitte einmal äußern.


----------



## strawinski (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

brauchste ungefähr 2 saisons biste ein richtig gutes gefühl beim spinnen hast....also lauf, größe und auch die einzelnen firmen der spinner, was ich als sehr wichtig empfinde


----------



## TommyhiLIfe (6. September 2015)

Buds Ben Cêre schrieb:


> Was soll denn das jetzt?
> Soll sich der Jungangler dafür entschuldigen, dass er Anfänger ist?
> Habe selten ein herablassenderes Posting gelesen.
> Tja, ich weiß schon, warum ich um manche Menschen einen weiten Bogen mache.
> ...




Probiere dich ohne Videos+Infor.kanäle darüber schlau zu machen! Nimm dir deine Sache und teste alles von A-Z an durch...irgendwas wird dir liegen & das verfolgst du ein Leben lang! Der Rest sind dann nur noch Details.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. September 2015)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

Ob ihm das nach so vielen Jahren noch hilft.
Ich denke, das er inzwischen zu den erfahrenen Spinnanglern gehört.


----------



## phirania (6. September 2015)

*AW: wie angelt man richtig mit spinner ?*

:qManche lernen nie aus...:q


----------

